# [SOLVED] Acer aspire stuck in loop at acer screen



## Chillijar (Nov 6, 2012)

My acer aspire 5742 is stuck at the acer screen and keeps turning off and on. My knowledge is limited but so are my resources where I am currently living. Help!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire stuck in loop at acer screen*

Hello,
See if you can access Safe Mode.

To enter Safe Mode restart the PC and start tapping F8 once you get the Acer logo.

If unable to get into Safe Mode perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

If still unsuccessful: Remember to remove battery and power before removing/installing components

-Remove the power and battery
-Remove the memory modules from the laptop 
-Insert just the battery and attempt to start the laptop (you should receive beep error)
-Try inserting just one module of memory and test (swapping modules after each attempt)
-Remove the hard drive, optical drive and test. Do you get any display or message on the screen

You can use the Service Guide below to help.

Aspire 5742 Service Guide


----------



## Chillijar (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Acer aspire stuck in loop at acer screen*

Thanks

Ok removing the battery and pressing the power button, then replacing the battery worked. Once the dos window came up I restarted in safe mode. What is recommended that I do next?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you attempted to restart normally? If still restarts boot back into Safe Mode and run a System Restore


----------



## Chillijar (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Acer aspire stuck in loop at acer screen*

Thanks is this all I should do or would u reccomend doing more? Also would like to know what the problem was and how it arose?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the laptop is working normal then no other action is necessary. What caused the problem?


----------



## Chillijar (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Acer aspire stuck in loop at acer screen*

Thanks, don't know what caused it I went to bed watching something and when iturned it on in the morning this is what happened!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire stuck in loop at acer screen*

Glad it's working..as long as it doesn't continue to happen I wouldn't worry.


----------

